# Overstaying & applying for Spanish student visa



## HighExposure (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello,

It's been almost a year now (a full academic year, however) and I've decided to stay in Barcelona -- as it's become home / the greatest place on earth -- and even better, I intend to start a Master's at Universitat de Barcelona. I would like to continue teaching during my studies as I've grown quite fond of standing in front of a classroom. Anyway, question is, I've obviously overstayed. I'm American and I entered with an American passport. However, I will need a student visa and my first question is: 

1) Can I apply for a student visa at a Spanish consulate IN Spain? Or do I have to return to America? I prefer to stay in Barcelona. Or maybe I can apply in Germany? I know this is what expats do in Czech Republic - they hop over to Slovakia and apply for their Czech visa. 

2) I've read on other forums that some people have been denied student visas because they had clearly overstayed. What are your thoughts? I'm tempted to lose my passport and apply for a new one at Embassy, but I don't know how secure that is either... 

If anyone has any helpful advice, I'd appreciate it. If also there are any questions about teaching English, please don't hesitate to ask. 

Thanks in advance. 

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

HighExposure said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's been almost a year now (a full academic year, however) and I've decided to stay in Barcelona -- as it's become home / the greatest place on earth -- and even better, I intend to start a Master's at Universitat de Barcelona. I would like to continue teaching during my studies as I've grown quite fond of standing in front of a classroom. Anyway, question is, I've obviously overstayed. I'm American and I entered with an American passport. However, I will need a student visa and my first question is:
> 
> ...


There's no Spanish consulates in Spain. 

Everything I've heard is that if your NIE expires you have to go back to the states to re-apply for a student visa. I'd venture a guess that trying to get a student visa in any other country than your home country (and having been illegally not just in country but in-EU) is going to be difficult. 

Suerte.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

HighExposure said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's been almost a year now (a full academic year, however) and I've decided to stay in Barcelona -- as it's become home / the greatest place on earth -- and even better, I intend to start a Master's at Universitat de Barcelona. I would like to continue teaching during my studies as I've grown quite fond of standing in front of a classroom. Anyway, question is, I've obviously overstayed. I'm American and I entered with an American passport. However, I will need a student visa and my first question is:
> 
> ...


Best of luck!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ummmm big question...why ask us?surelythe university is better placed to give advice


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Your cycnical bit is stickin oot again dunmovin


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ValL said:


> Your cycnical bit is stickin oot again dunmovin


ach sorry wee lass... ah hae tae ask mah tailor tae dae sumthin aboot that


----------



## HighExposure (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmm thanks everyone I appreciate your comments X


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

HighExposure said:


> Hmm thanks everyone I appreciate your comments X



Please let us know if/how you addressed the overstaying issue once resolved... just for the sake of sharing info with other users here 

Thanks!


----------



## HighExposure (Jul 19, 2009)

Sure  xx


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

HighExposure said:


> Sure  xx


I think my question is along the same lines as this post.

I am currently applying for a student visa to study spanish in Barcelona. I am Canadian. I would like to stay in Barcelona for 1 year but the language school I'm in contact with, IH Barcelona requires I pay for the full year up front. Just to cut down on the big cost all at once, I'm wondering if I can apply for a 6 month student visa, then after the 6 months is up, register for another 6 months and extend my visa. Basically splitting the payment into 2.

My question is, how hard is it to extend a student visa for an additional 6 months, or is it better to just pay for 12 months up front and apply for a 1 year student visa.

Thans a lot
Josh


----------



## madrid2012 (Dec 5, 2011)

hi Josh
I heard that six month student visas are not extendable, as opposed to one year visas that can be renewed every year. Might pay to check as i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

madrid2012 said:


> hi Josh
> I heard that six month student visas are not extendable, as opposed to one year visas that can be renewed every year. Might pay to check as i'm not 100% sure.


Ok thanks, finding info on this is really difficult.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joshjadavies said:


> Ok thanks, finding info on this is really difficult.


I have to admit to being confused............... I thought you were coming as your UK partner's (wife's?) OH & could get a resident visa?

if that's the case you don't need to worry about a student visa


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I have to admit to being confused............... I thought you were coming as your UK partner's (wife's?) OH & could get a resident visa?
> 
> if that's the case you don't need to worry about a student visa


I'm not married but I live with my girlfriend. We've lived together less than 1 year so I'm not sure we are considered common law yet. Even then I'm still unsure how we prove we are common law here. The first 6 months I'm in Barca I plan to study Spanish at a language school so the student visa is my backup plan.


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

joshjadavies said:


> I'm not married but I live with my girlfriend. We've lived together less than 1 year so I'm not sure we are considered common law yet. Even then I'm still unsure how we prove we are common law here. The first 6 months I'm in Barca I plan to study Spanish at a language school so the student visa is my backup plan.


FYI for others, it is 1 year and tax assessments or rental or mortgage agreements prove common law in Canada.


----------

